# Size Limit For Ohio Crappie?



## Slabslayer (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know how to go about petioning or whatever for a minimum size restriction on fish in Ohio? Whether it be lake specific or state wide. I am an avid crappie fisherman and I travel all over the midwest and south chasing slabs and fishing tournaments. The better crappie lakes, including just about all southern states I've fished, have a 9" or 10" limit on crappie. As do the major crappie tournament circuits. Ohio, save a few lakes, has no limit. You can see the difference the limit makes on waters like Weiss Lake in Alabama, Kentucky Lake, among others. The average size crappie is much better. In Ohio, so many fisherman take any crappie they can get a filet off of, or grind up, and throw it in a livewell or bucket. I have no problem with eating some fish, I like some crappie every now and then myself. But, with no regulations to protect the harvest, fish don't get the oppurtunity to get to slab proportions. I fish more at East Fork than anywhere since it is close to my house. This spring, the weather was great for a long stretch. The lake took a beating from spawn crappie fishermen. As a result, in my opinion, the average crappie since has been around 8". Ask anyone who fished the tournaments on EF this spring and summer and they will tell you how difficult it is to find 10" fish. I think a size limit would not only increase the average size, but keep the crappie fishery healthy for years to come. If anyone has any info or ideas on how to try and bring about a limit, please post.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/regs/fishregs/sitespecific.htm
Right here will help you, only certain lakes have size limits in ohio but all that have them are listed here.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Crappie Friends
I just wanted to say that Crappie fisherman should practice selective harvesting. Just like Bass, we should consider catch and release. All fish are a limited resource. Keep some and let some go back in insure the spawning. Crappie fishing is getting more and more popular each year. With sonar and so much excellent information available, we are fishing techniques that was "TOP SECRET" just a few years ago. Lets all do our part to insure the crappie future, so our kids grand kids can enjoy this awesome sport.
Herb
(Nightprowler)


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't believe a size limit would make as much difference as a slot limit. I believe every lake should have a 25 crappie limit per day, per person.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The State won't put a size limit on any fish just because we fishermen think we need one. They have to do studies of the fish in a particular lake and come up with scientific conclusions first. I've been trying to get them to put a size limit on the Walleyes in West Branch now for a couple of years but they won't just do it because I want it. They say that is managing fish sociologically instead of biologically so they have to do all kinds of studies before they do anything like that. Maybe someday they will do it though ?


----------

